# Play Station 3 pictures



## D_o_S (Nov 11, 2006)

Sony's highly-anticipated PS3 gaming console has gone on sale in Japan. The official price in Japan is 49800yen ($425), which means it is cheaper than a 8800GTS 640MB ($449).

Below are some pictures:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RickyG512 (Nov 11, 2006)

so what do we think is better

360 or this

i my self have no idea coz im a pc gamer


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2006)

RickyG512 said:


> so what do we think is better
> 
> 360 or this
> 
> i my self have no idea coz im a pc gamer



Performance wise, only time will tell


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in the performance of a PS3 vs an 8800GTS... I expect in terms of pure processing power a PS3 would win but the raw graphical power of an 8800GTS should be superior I would think.

Edit: not a fan of shiny black plastic myself and the PS3 is quite large...


----------



## HaZe303 (Nov 11, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I'd be interested in the performance of a PS3 vs an 8800GTS... I expect in terms of pure processing power a PS3 would win but the raw graphical power of an 8800GTS should be superior I would think.
> 
> Edit: not a fan of shiny black plastic myself and the PS3 is quite large...



Its almost the same size of xbox 360. So its not so big?? I have been playing Gears of War the last few days(best game ever) and i´d say 360 has better graphics performance and ps3 has best cpu power. Although many dev´s have said 360 has better cpu for ai? I pwn a 360 , and im sure i will pwn a ps3 later some day too. But for now im saving for the g80, so december all my time will go to my pc..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2006)

P0rn 0.o ?
I love the Heatsink


----------



## HaZe303 (Nov 11, 2006)

Öhhmmm what is the third chip/cpu?? Not the synthesizer, and not the Cell, but the third on the top in picture 5??


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 11, 2006)

im thinking it could be the GPU maybe? the RSX chip is basically suppose to be a physics chip if you think about it, just sonys type, and if you think about it that system is fairly cheap for now -a-days hardware, a pyhsix card is like 150-250 depending on where you get it, a gpu that can put out good graphics will run you AT LEAST 200-350 so your basically spending less money for the ps3, personally im a PC gamer myself, i dont own any consoles aside from my dreamcast for emualtion purposes, but yeah i'd much rather have an 8800gtx than a ps3 anyway,  although it does have my eye on the term "THE RISE AND FALL OF SONY" i Think that the WII is going to  pwn the video game market, i played one  at my local game stop the other day and it was so fun, ha not the best graphics but thats only second best when it comes to games, first its the playabilty and story, than comes the graphics


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

HaZe303 said:


> Its almost the same size of xbox 360. So its not so big?? I have been playing Gears of War the last few days(best game ever) and i´d say 360 has better graphics performance and ps3 has best cpu power. Although many dev´s have said 360 has better cpu for ai? I pwn a 360 , and im sure i will pwn a ps3 later some day too. But for now im saving for the g80, so december all my time will go to my pc..



Not much bigger but a couple of cm larger in most directions if this image is correct:







Compared to the PS2 it is quite large. Small considering its processing power I suppose, but much bigger than the Wii or last gen consoles.

Edit: I guess the original Xbox was quite big too...


----------



## HaZe303 (Nov 11, 2006)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> im thinking it could be the GPU maybe? the RSX chip is basically suppose to be a physics chip if you think about it, just sonys type, and if you think about it that system is fairly cheap for now -a-days hardware, a pyhsix card is like 150-250 depending on where you get it, a gpu that can put out good graphics will run you AT LEAST 200-350 so your basically spending less money for the ps3, personally im a PC gamer myself, i dont own any consoles aside from my dreamcast for emualtion purposes, but yeah i'd much rather have an 8800gtx than a ps3 anyway,  although it does have my eye on the term "THE RISE AND FALL OF SONY" i Think that the WII is going to  pwn the video game market, i played one  at my local game stop the other day and it was so fun, ha not the best graphics but thats only second best when it comes to games, first its the playabilty and story, than comes the graphics



The RSX reality synthesizer is the gpu. But if you look at the HeatSink you can see that the third chip isnt cooled by it. So i guess the third isnt getting as hot as the other two, cpu&gpu.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2006)

They put a whole EE+GS in it, and I bet there's even a PSOne proc somewhere among all those chips as well, this way PSOne and PS2 emulation will be handled on hardware instead of the software emulation MS uses for the 360.

Btw, anybody else noticed there are screen shots of Gears of War in that thread as well? Thought that game was going to be released for the PC ant the 360 only, though porting it to the PS3 hardware shouldn't be that hard as Epic showed a fully working Unreal 3 Engine demo at E3 two years ago for the PS3.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2006)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> im thinking it could be the GPU maybe? the RSX chip is basically suppose to be a physics chip if you think about it, just sonys type, and if you think about it that system is fairly cheap for now -a-days hardware, a pyhsix card is like 150-250 depending on where you get it, a gpu that can put out good graphics will run you AT LEAST 200-350 so your basically spending less money for the ps3, personally im a PC gamer myself, i dont own any consoles aside from my dreamcast for emualtion purposes, but yeah i'd much rather have an 8800gtx than a ps3 anyway,  although it does have my eye on the term "THE RISE AND FALL OF SONY" i Think that the WII is going to  pwn the video game market, i played one  at my local game stop the other day and it was so fun, ha not the best graphics but thats only second best when it comes to games, first its the playabilty and story, than comes the graphics



That's the RSX, a cut down version of the G70 (128bits, 256MBs of GDDR and 500/1300 clocks) in short, that's the GPU. 

EDIT: Anyone else noticed the 256MBs of GDDR3 RAM are allocated very close to the GPU? just some mm from the die in fact. Could this improve the performance of the GPU in terms of latency, even if it's supposed to be on a 128bit wide interface?


----------



## Judas (Nov 11, 2006)

I still don't under stand why this..has taken sony so long to get finished,that gave xbox a nice lead. Which one is better xbox or ps3?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2006)

Judas said:


> I still don't under stand why this..has taken sony so long to get finished,that gave xbox a nice lead. Which one is better xbox or this?



Will have to wait about a year to get a solid answer to that question, IMHO it's games rather than hardware that'll make or break either one of them in this generation.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

Judas said:


> I still don't under stand why this..has taken sony so long to get finished,that gave xbox a nice lead. Which one is better xbox or ps3?



In theory this should be better but as we're yet to see either console take full advantage of it's power it is hard to tell who will actually have the best overall performance.


----------



## Judas (Nov 11, 2006)

Games for the ps3 will most likely be in the 60-70e range ..i think i might just save a bit and get my self one of those 8800 cards


----------



## warup89 (Nov 11, 2006)

heh the best buy behind my house already has a PS3 that you can use to play demos, and lol i noticed lag on some rally game.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 11, 2006)

I do like DoS's comment, "which means it is cheaper than a 8800GTS 640MB ($449)."

It reminds us of how OVERPRICED GPU's are, and the enormous profit margin they are commanding.

So many complain about the price of PS3 vs. X360 vs Wii etc, but stronger comments should be laid at the door of the GPU manufacturers.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This is why I may jump ship to PS3.
> 
> Isn't there a yearly subscription fee that most of us already paid for (who own a xbox 360)?  Oh, I forgot to mention that if you have a regular xbox subscription it's not transferable you have to buy a new one. Since I have paid for 1 year of service what am I getting?   What am I getting for the $$ I paid for a yearly subscription then?  The ability to view marketplace?  And, a reduction in demo downloads are increasing as more new games become available.  I am sorry but when MS doesn't want to not provide a FREE demo (because you did pay for a 1 year subscription for this service) is not right.  It's like subscribing to a magazine and omitting certain articles or reviews at additional price.  Then use the excuse that "you are not forced to pay for it"  I mean come on the rep era is over, time for change starts today!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm also really against having to pay to play online... you can have the silver membership for free but that doesn't allow online gaming, only some of the more basic features. I belive the Wii also has free online play, as does the PS2. Unfortunately the PS2 online never really took off like Xbox Live but I don't understand why (perhaps that you had to buy the extra ethernet adaptor on older consoles?).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 11, 2006)

If you take it in the long run, the Xbox 360 maybe more expensive than the PS3. Paying each year for an Xbox Live membership. Also, the PS3 has a built-in Blu-Ray Player, and for the Xbox 360, I'm sure that their HD-DVD player will cost an extra $200 or so, and I'm one of the people that use that feature quite a bit.  PS3 and Wii for me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 11, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Yeah, I'm also really against having to pay to play online... you can have the silver membership for free but that doesn't allow online gaming, only some of the more basic features. I belive the Wii also has free online play, as does the PS2. Unfortunately the PS2 online never really took off like Xbox Live but I don't understand why (perhaps that you had to buy the extra ethernet adaptor on older consoles?).


Regardless if you have silver of gold I am noticing a reduction in demos being offered to games that appear to be popular. Therefore creating a level of diminishing return IMO with my subscription fee.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd rather have a PS3 than a $600 graphic card.  Come'on, one complete playable system vs one component!!!


----------



## xylomn (Nov 11, 2006)

hv43082 said:


> I'd rather have a PS3 than a $600 graphic card.  Come'on, one complete playable system vs one component!!!



well you can't do all that you can do on a pc on an gaming console


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2006)

HaZe303 said:


> I have been playing Gears of War the last few days(best game ever)



I completed it today and I couldnt agree more...........Gears Of War is incredible!

  XBOX360


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2006)

xylomn said:


> well you can't do all that you can do on a pc on an gaming console



The only good thing about a console is that you know for sure that the game you are purchasing will work on it 100% and to its full capability, unlike PC games.  And you dont have to upgrade a console every couple of months (LOL) but admittedly you do have to buy a newer (next-gen) console every couple of years so you dont get laughed at  

(PS this is coming from someone that owned a good gaming PC and misses it very much  but the 360 will do for now  )


----------



## HaZe303 (Nov 11, 2006)

hv43082 said:


> I'd rather have a PS3 than a $600 graphic card.  Come'on, one complete playable system vs one component!!!



That i can agree with. But i already have a xbox360. Why should i buy a ps3?? Most games come out to both systems anyway?? And the ones that are exclusive arent really that great for ps3, and many will come to the 360 aswell but little later. One example was Assassins Creed, was supposed to be ps3 exclusive, now its coming to x360 too, and the Dev´s say the 360 version will have much better/real NPC AI. So for me the 360 is the best of the two. Sure blueray is great (i think?), but i never use 360 for watching movies, even if it did have a more silent dvd player. Im gonna buy a real Bray or hd-dvd player to watch movies on. So the BlueRay isnt such a big selling point for me. For me its all about the games, and availability.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 11, 2006)

is it just me or does the PS3 font look strangely similar to the "Spiderman" font?

PS3

Spiderman 2


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> The only good thing about a console is that you know for sure that the game you are purchasing will work on it 100% and to its full capability, unlike PC games.  And you dont have to upgrade a console every couple of months (LOL) but admittedly you do have to buy a newer (next-gen) console every couple of years so you dont get laughed at
> 
> (PS this is coming from someone that owned a good gaming PC and misses it very much  but the 360 will do for now  )



The bad thing about console games is the bug aren't ever fixed! (or is this changing with new gen consoles).

What's wrong with your PC by the way?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> is it just me or does the PS3 font look strangely similar to the "Spiderman" font?
> 
> PS3
> 
> Spiderman 2



I thought the same thing when I saw the 1st pics a few months ago LOL   Great minds think alike they say


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> The bad thing about console games is the bug aren't ever fixed! (or is this changing with new gen consoles).
> 
> What's wrong with your PC by the way?



I sold my gaming rig coz I wasnt gettting time to play it (amongst other reasons out of my control)  So Im stuck with this internet only piece of shite atm 

And to answer your question I think with things like XBOX LIVE some creases can be ironed out in buggy games with a downloadable update (which is great if your on XBOX LIVE)  But I dont think it wont be too long before you can just pop onto an official site and download an update, burn it to a CDR / DVDR and update via that 

For example, you can download a disc from Micro$hafts official XBOX site that allows you to play more XBOX 1.0 games on your 360


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 12, 2006)

Arent PC games far cheaper?

Well thats what i find in the UK. For example, pro evo 6 costs £35 on the 360 while only £18 on the pc. SO thats like a £170 over 10 games.

If you take MSRP/RRP prices its £50 and £30. £200 over 10 games, or half the price of an 8800gtx.

Also, some people get their games for free for the PC.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 12, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> I bet there's even a PSOne proc somewhere among all those chips as well, this way PSOne and PS2 emulation will be handled on hardware instead of the software emulation MS uses for the 360.



I highly doubt they would integrate a PS2 CPU into this system, essentially becoming a hybrid console. Not only would this add a boatload of extra cost to the already overwhelming BOM, but its completely unnecessary.

ePSXe has been able to almost perfectly emulate just about any PSX game on rather simple pc hardware....

I'd imagine this system has plenty of horse power to get a decently programmed emulator for any hardware capabilities its lacking from the PSone/2 ages...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> Arent PC games far cheaper?
> 
> Well thats what i find in the UK. For example, pro evo 6 costs £35 on the 360 while only £18 on the pc. SO thats like a £170 over 10 games.
> 
> ...



Some people get they games for free on the 360


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I highly doubt they would integrate a PS2 CPU into this system, essentially becoming a hybrid console. Not only would this add a boatload of extra cost to the already overwhelming BOM, but its completely unnecessary.
> 
> ePSXe has been able to almost perfectly emulate just about any PSX game on rather simple pc hardware....
> 
> I'd imagine this system has plenty of horse power to get a decently programmed emulator for any hardware capabilities its lacking from the PSone/2 ages...



Theyve actually installed the 'emotion' engine in the PS3 to allow backwards compatibility with PS2 games.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 12, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I highly doubt they would integrate a PS2 CPU into this system, essentially becoming a hybrid console. Not only would this add a boatload of extra cost to the already overwhelming BOM, but its completely unnecessary.




It has a PS2 EE+GS chip on board:












About the PSOne, the PS2 also has a PSOne processor on board, it uses it for hardware emulation of PSOne games and as a I/O proc for the PS2. By now, these procs must be very cheap to manufacture for Sony with their manufacturing process having matured for so many years and yields of both procs being very high.

Software emulation will never be the same as hardware emulation, ask 360 owners if you don't believe me, not all Xbox games can be played on a 360, as MS adds software emulation from time to time for previously released titles, not the complete Xbox library is available, only the most popular titles are emulated.

MS would have loved to have added hardware emulation of the Xbox to the 360 design, but they couldn't afford to keep paying royalties to both Intel and nVidia for the processors used on the original Xbox, that's why they hired IBM and Ati to design proprietary procs for the 360, designs MS own and can use as they please in future console generations.

Sony never had this problem as they own the designs of both the PSOne procs and the PS2 procs.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 12, 2006)

HaZe303 said:


> That i can agree with. But i already have a xbox360. Why should i buy a ps3?? Most games come out to both systems anyway?? And the ones that are exclusive arent really that great for ps3, and many will come to the 360 aswell but little later. One example was Assassins Creed, was supposed to be ps3 exclusive, now its coming to x360 too, and the Dev´s say the 360 version will have much better/real NPC AI. So for me the 360 is the best of the two. Sure blueray is great (i think?), but i never use 360 for watching movies, even if it did have a more silent dvd player. Im gonna buy a real Bray or hd-dvd player to watch movies on. So the BlueRay isnt such a big selling point for me. For me its all about the games, and availability.



Oh yeah, I agree.  All I am saying is that a $600 video card is a little wasteful if you already had a decent GPU.  Now if whoever buy this card and do not even have at least a 24" LCD, you are definitely not getting the most out of your card.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, for some reason I still see kids running Dual X1950's or SLI 7900GTX's but their monitor is a 17" running 1280x1024...now THAT's a waste IMO.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, for some reason I still see kids running Dual X1950's or SLI 7900GTX's but their monitor is a 17" running 1280x1024...now THAT's a waste IMO.



Exactly!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, for some reason I still see kids running Dual X1950's or SLI 7900GTX's but their monitor is a 17" running 1280x1024...now THAT's a waste IMO.



Yeah its pathetic m8!  I cant believe how many people are selling their lovely new 7900/7950 cards just to get the 8800!


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, for some reason I still see kids running Dual X1950's or SLI 7900GTX's but their monitor is a 17" running 1280x1024...now THAT's a waste IMO.



if you happen to find one of these ppl please pimp slap them and give me there cards cause 1 x850xt agp ain't cutin it for 1680x1050 in fear


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2006)

I only play on a 17", so IMO my X800XL will do until the Mid-Range DX10 cards come out mid 2007, that's when I'll upgrade, and maybe go w/ an Opteron 165. But I think my system will do OK for now, being able to run most games at 1280x1024, no need for an 8800 at all.

But anyways, let's get back tp the PlayStation 3!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I only play on a 17", so IMO my X800XL will do until the Mid-Range DX10 cards come out mid 2007, that's when I'll upgrade, and maybe go w/ an Opteron 165. But I think my system will do OK for now, being able to run most games at 1280x1024, no need for an 8800 at all.
> 
> But anyways, let's get back tp the PlayStation 3!



  My x850xt plays all my games at 1600x1200 man, an x800 series at 1280x1024 will last another 3 years!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you sure about that?

But upcoming things to get:
1) Wii for Christmas
2) Mid-Range DirectX 10
3) Maybe a Dual-Core for future?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> But upcoming things to get:
> 1) Wii for Christmas
> ...



Wow... it's like you're reading my mind!

I'm definately thinking the same way as that and I'm sure most people agree with *2* and *3* at least.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, I don't have a Dual-Core, so that will be something to get next year, and I don't need a high-end DirectX10 card (since only 1280x1024) so Mid-Range DirectX10 next year...

You have a pretty similar setup as me, Athlon 64 Single-Core (So Dual for future) and X800 card w/ only 17" Monitor (so mid-range DX10 later), not sure about your choice on a console though.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Are you sure about that?



Well lets see..

Large LCD with 1600x1200 native... X850xt....

*looks at game settings*

Yep, all my games play at 1600x1200.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, I don't have a Dual-Core, so that will be something to get next year, and I don't need a high-end DirectX10 card (since only 1280x1024) so Mid-Range DirectX10 next year...
> 
> You have a pretty similar setup as me, Athlon 64 Single-Core (So Dual for future) and X800 card w/ only 17" Monitor (so mid-range DX10 later), not sure about your choice on a console though.



I'm a Wii fan too.


----------

